# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Необходимость ношения Туласи-малы

## Sergeev

Харе Кришна, Ямуначарья прабху!
Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны и помогите разобраться со следующим вопросом.

Из воспоминаний Нанды Кумара Прабху (который был личным слугой Шрилы Прабхупады в 1970-1971 г.г.) - лекция в Далласе, 27.05.2011.
...И когда вы на самом деле начинаете понимать, что это такое - пропасть, затеряться в материальном мире, - вам становится не по себе. В другой раз, когда у меня порвались бусы на шее, Прабхупада заметил и спросил: "Где твои бусы?" - "Я позже их починю". - "Нет, - сказал Прабхупада, - иди и почини прямо сейчас! _Если бы ты знал, как опасно находиться в материальном мире без Туласи-малы, ты бы сейчас дрожал от страха_"...

Вопрос: в чем заключается опасность для преданного "находиться в материальном мире без Туласи-малы"? Я слышал о том, что Туласи защищает. Но на самом ли деле защищает Туласи или все-таки преданного защищает Кришна, независимо от того носит он Туласи или нет? В конце концов, когда человек предается, он знает, что на все воля Кришны и зачем тогда нужна какая-то другая защита? Порекомендуйте какую литературу почитать или какие лекции послушать, чтобы глубже разобраться в вопросе.

Спасибо.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Sergeev!

Из Панчаратра Прадипы:

"Шейные бусы из туласи (туласи-кантхи-мала) 

Подобно урдхва-пундре, бусы оборачиваются вокруг шеи, говоря о предании человека Господу, и оттого такой человек с ожерельем туласи дорог Господу. Однако, если кто-то одевает туласи для имитации вайшнава - является грешником. Некоторые преданные во время проведения пуджи, джапы или других священных мероприятий носят благоприятные малы - бусы из туласи, семена лотоса, шнур из Джаганнатха ратхи или шелковые павитры. Все эти атрибуты снимаются перед принятием омовения или уходом из храма или дома. Но кантхи-мала носится постоянно, ибо она защищает преданного от дурных снов, происшествий, нападении с оружием и слуг Ямараджи. Ямадуты, завидев туласи-малу, разлетаются, словно гонимые ветром листья."

(Tulasi Neck Beads (tulasi-kanthi-mala)
Like urdhva-pundra, beads worn around the neck indicate a devotee's surrender to the Lord, and therefore a person wearing tulasi beads around his neck is dear to the Lord. However, a person is an offender if he wears tulasi neck-beads simply to imitate a Vaisnava but is not seriously trying to surrender to the Lord. Some devotees also wear other kinds of auspicious malas-either made of tulasi beads, lotus seeds, rope from Jagannatha's ratha, or silk pavitras-while performing puja, japa, or other sacred functions; these should be removed when bathing or leaving the temple or house. The kanthi-mala is worn permanently, for the beads protect one from bad dreams, accidents, attack by weapons, and the servants of Yamaraja. Upon seeing tulasi-mala, the Yamadutas flee like leaves scattered by the wind.)

>>> Ref. VedaBase => PP 1.9: Marking The Body with Visnu-Tilaka (urdhva-pundra)

Да, Кришна является всеконтролиющим. Тем не менее, Его чистые преданные обладают полной свободой воли в служении Ему. Они могут давать благословления самостоятельно. Говорится, что преданный Кришны может быть даже более милостив, чем Сам Кришна. 

"Фрагмент семинара о Туласи-деви:

СЕМИНАР О ТУЛАСИ . 

Из " Брихат Нарадийа Пураны "
История о Туласи

Господь затем стал восхвалять Его прославленную преданную : " Деревья Туласи собираются во многочисленные группы , поэтому пандиты называют ее Вринда. Я воздаю хвалу этой дорогой Туласи. Давным-давно она явилась в лесу Вриндавана , и потому известна как Вриндавани. Я поклоняюсь ей , такой благоприятной и великолепной. В бесчисленных вселенных ей поклоняются всегда , поэтому ее называют Вишвапуджита - та , которой поклоняются повсюду в мире. Я поклоняюсь этой Вишвапуджите. Бесчисленные вселенные стали чистыми и святыми , соприкоснувшись с ней , и потому ее зовут Вишвапавани -- та , которая очищает всю вселенную. Вспоминая о ней , я страдаю от разлуки. Даже если другие цветы засыпят Господа , Он не будет удовлетворен , пока не предложат Туласи. И потому она считается сутью всех цветов и зовется Пушпашара. Сейчас я испытываю мучения и беспокоюсь , исполненный стремления увидеть ее - воплощение чистоты. Я молю о благосклонности этой богини. Так как достижение ее приносит веру и радость , ее называют 
Нандини. О , пусть она будет довольна мной. В целом мире она несравненная , и потому ее зовут Туласи. Я принимаю прибежище этой дорогой Туласи. Очень целомудренная и милая , она - жизнь Кришны и потому известна как Кришнадживани. О , пусть эта богиня спасет мою жизнь. " 
После того как Господь Хари закончил церемонию и молитвы , Туласи была удовлетворена и вышла из дерева. Она сразу же приняла прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа Хари. Он благословил ее , сказав такие слова : " О Туласи , тебе будут поклоняться все , во всем мире. Самая дорогая , я буду держать тебя в своем уме и в своем сердце , и все полубоги будут держать тебя в своих умах. " Когда Господь Хари увидел , что величественная Туласи плачет, потому что ее чувства были больно задеты Сарасвати , Он прижал ее к своей груди , привел ее к Сарасвати , и уладил их ссору. Затем Он благословил Туласи , сказав : " Тебе будут поклоняться все , ты будешь почитаема всеми и уважаема всеми. И все будут держать тебя в своих умах. Я также буду поклоняться , почитать и уважать тебя и держать тебя в своем уме". Теперь Туласи была очень счастлива. Затем Сарасвати обняла ее и посадила рядом с собой. Лакшми и Ганга , улыбаясь , тоже крепко обняли ее , а затем забрали ее домой.

Глава двадцатая.
Поклонение Туласи Деви.

Кажный , кто поклоняется Туласи Деви , повторяя ее 8 имен и их значения -- Вринда , Вриндавани , Вишвапавани , Вишвапуджита , Туласи , Пушпашара , Нандини и Кришна Дживани - и старательно воспевает гимн из 8 стихов , получает заслуги проведения жертвоприношения Ашвамедха ( коня ). Так как Туласи родилась в лунный день, в полнолуние месяца Картика , Господь Хари определил этот день для ее поклонения. Кто бы ни поклонялся ей в этот день , освободится от всех грехов и отправится на Вайкунтху. Любой , кто без почтительности предлагает Господу Вишну лист Туласи в месяц Картика , обретает то же благо, что и предложивший в качестве подношения 10 миллионов коров.
Слушая или вспоминая гимн Туласи , сын родится у бездетной женщины , у не имеющего жены мужчины появится жена, к больному вернется здоровье, заключенного освободят, бесстрашие будет даровано испуганному, а освобождение -- грешникам.
В разделе Вед " Канва Сакха " описан метод поклонения и размышления о Туласи. Не взывая к богине , каждый может благоговейно медитировать на нее и поклоняться ей , используя шестнадцать компонентов следующим образом:
" Из всех цветов Туласи наилучшая. Она почитаема , прекрасна и сжигает топливо грехов подобно пламени огня. Из всех богинь она самая святая. Так как никто не может сравниться с ней , ее зовут Туласи . Я поклоняюсь этой богине , к которой все молитвенно обращаются. Она находится в умах всех , желаема всеми и делает вселенную святой. Она дарит освобождение от этого мира и преданность Господу Хари. Я поклоняюсь ей. " 
После этой медитации и поклонения , мудрый должен прочитать ей молитвы и предложить поклоны.
Туласи: 
Среди всех предметов , которые предлагают Господу, Туласи восхваляют больше всего. И потому человек может проводить совершенное поклонение Господу , просто предлагая чистую воду и листья туласи ( Рагхунатха дас Госвами , Адвайта Ачарья ). Согласно " Гаруда Пуране " туласи всегда должна предлагаться во время найведьям.
туласи вина йа крийате на пуджа
снанам на тат йат туласи винакритам 
бхуктам на тат йат туласи винакритам
питам на тат йат туласи винакритам
" Пуджа, омовение и подношение пищи и напитков Господу , проводимое без туласи не может считаться пуджей , омовением и подношением Господу. Господь не принимает ничего и не пьет ничего без туласи. " 
" Брихад Нарадийа Пурана ".
В течение пуджи нужно предложить листья туласи стопам Господа. Также можно предложить гирлянду из туласи. Некоторые говорят , что гандха , цветы и туласи должны предлагаться по меньшей мере три раза , причем перед каждым предложением нужно мыть руки. Предмет предлагается правой рукой , в то время как левая рука касается правой руки. Говорят , лучше всего предлагать 8 листьев туласи.
Польза поклонения Туласи Деви.
Хотя мы никогда полностью не сможем описать славу Туласи Деви , вечной спутницы Господа Кришны , писания дают нам намек на значимость поклонения ей. Следующий текст взят из " Падма Пураны " .
Туласи - это суть всей преданной деятельности.
Листья , цветы , корни , кора , ветви , ствол и тень Туласи Деви -- все это духовно.
Тот , кто с преданностью использует пасту из древесины Туласи для Божества Кришны , всегда будет жить рядом с Кришной.
Тот , кто прикладывает землю , взятую у основания дерева Туласи , и поклоняется Божеству Господа Кришны , обретает результат ста дней ежедневного поклонения.
Тот , кто предлагает Туласи манджари Господу Кришне , обретает благо предложения всех других видов цветов , и он уходит в обитель Кришны. 
Тот , кто видит или проходит мимо дома или сада , где присутствует растение Туласи , избавляется от всех последствий своих грехов , включая грех убийства брахмана.
Господь Кришна счастливо живет в доме , городе или лесу , где присутствует Туласи деви.
Дом , в котором присутствует Туласи Деви , никогда не знает плохих времен , и он становится чище , чем все святые места.
Аромат Туласи Деви очищает всех , кто ощущает его.
Господь Кришна и все полубоги живут в доме , где найдена земля , взятая у основания Туласи.
Без листьев Туласи Кришна не любит принимать цветы , пищу или сандаловую пасту.
Тот , кто ежедневно поклоняется Господу Кришне с листьями Туласи , обретает результаты всех видов аскез , благотворительности и жертвоприношений. В действительности у него нет других обязанностей и он осознал суть писаний.
Тот , кто кладет в рот или на голову листья Туласи , предложенные Господу Кришне , достигает
обители Господа Кришны.
В Кали-йугу тот , кто поклоняется , помнит , сажает , держит или проводит киртан перед Туласи , сжигает все греховные реакции и быстро достигает обители Кришны.
Тот , кто поклоняется Господу Кришне с листьями Туласи , освобождает всех своих предков из царства рождения и смерти.
Тот , кто помнит о славе Туласи или рассказывает о ней другим , никогда не родится вновь.

Прославление Туласи из " Гаруда Пураны ".
Главы девятая и десятая.
( Господь объясняет Гаруде ритуалы для того , кто готовится оставить тело ).
Глава девятая. Описание ритуалов для умирающего.
( 1 )
гаруда увача
катхитам бхавата самйаг
данаматуракаликам
мрийаманасйа йаткатйам
тадидананим вада прабхо

Гаруда сказал : О , Господь , Ты подробно рассказал о дарах для больных. Пожалуйста , расскажи мне сейчас о ритуалах для умирающего.
( 2 )
шри бхагаван увача
шрину таркшйа правакшйами
дехатйагасйа тадйидхудхим
мрита йена видханена
садхутим йанте манавах

Верховная Божественная Личность сказал: Послушай , о Таркшья , я разъясню ритуалы для оставляющего тело , благодаря этим ритуалам люди после смерти достигают хорошего
состояния.
( 3 )
кармайогадхйада дехи
мунчатйатра ниджам вапухух
туласе саннидхау курйан
мандалам гомайена ту

Когда , в следствие кармы , воплощенное существо оставляет свое обычное тело , тогда возле дерева Туласи оно должно сделать круг из навоза.
( 4 )
тиламш чайва викерйатха
дарбхамшчайва виникшипетам
стхапайедам лане схубхраме
шалаграма шилам тада

Затем , насыпав семена сезама , он должен разложить траву дарбха , и затем положить на очищенное место Шалаграма шилу. 
( 5 )
шалаграма шила йатра
пападошхабхайапаха
татша тридха анамаран
муктир джантах сунишичатам

Освобождение , несомненно ожидает того , кто умирает возле Шалиграма шилы , который устраняет все болезни и грехи.
( 6 )
туласе вита пашчхайа
йатрасти бхаватапаха
татрайва маранан муктих
сарвада дана дурлабха

Там , где есть тень Туласи , которая устраняет боль существования , всегда присутствует освобождение для умирающего , трудно достижимое принесением даров.
( 7 ) 
туласе вита парйанам
грихе йаштхаватиштхате
тадва грихам тхертха рупам
хи на йанти йамакинкарахах

Слуги Ямараджа не заходят в дом , где присутствует дерево Туласи , которому поклоняются.
В действительности такой дом - это вид места паломничества.
( 8 )
туласе манджаре йукто
йасту прананивамунчати
йамастхам некшхитум шакто
йукам папашатайр апи

Ямараджа не желает идти к благочестивой личности , которая , оставляя свой жизненный воздух , держит Туласи манджари ( прасад ) во рту , даже если этот человек совершил сотни грехов.
( 9 )
таштха далам мукхо критва
тила дарбхасане мритахах
наро вишнупурам йанти
путрахене а пйастмашайахах

Человек , умирающий на сидении из травы дарбха и семян сезама с листом Туласи во рту , несомненно отправляется в обитель Господа Вишну , даже если у него нет сына.
( 10 )
тилахах павитра тривидха
дарбхашча туласер апи
нарам ниварайантйете
дургатим йантаматурам

Семена сезама , трава гарбха и Туласи Деви -- это три святые вещи , и они предотвращают 
беспокоющегося человека от отправления в условия страдания.

( 14 )
аттах куша бахи мантра
туласе випра дхена вахах
найте нирмалйатам йанти
крийаманах пунах пунахах

Следовательно , трава куша , огонь , мантры , Туласи Деви , брахманы и коровы не теряют свою чистоту , будучи используемыми вновь и вновь . 
( 15 )
дарбхах пиндешту нирмалйа
брахманах претабходжане
мантра гауштуласе нече
читайам ча хута санахах

Трава дарбха становится нечистой , когда используется с рисовыми шарами ( подношения ушедшим предкам ). Брахманы - вкушая подношения для ушедших ; мантры , коровы и Туласи Деви -- когда используются с низменными целями ( используются не для служения Кришне); и огонь - когда используется на месте кремации.

( Глава десятая . Правила сжигания тела . )
( 20 ) 
ити сампраартхайиттва
грим татрайва карайетам
шри кхамдха туласе кастхау
палашашваттха дарубхихих

После того как ( сын ) предложил молитвы , он должен разжечь погребальный костер ,
используя древесину сандалового дерева , Туласи и древесину палаша и ашваттха.


Туласи Деви , возлюбленная Кришны.
Одна из наиболее близких слуг Кришны приходит в особой форме , чтобы благословить нас необычайным богатством. 
( " Би - Ти - Джи " , статья ) .
Говинда даси.

Преданные Кришны поклоняются маленькому дереву. Она не является обыкновенным деревом. Она Туласи Деви , любимое растение Кришны. У Туласи нежные пурпурные и зеленые листья , соцветия , подобные миниатюрным шпилям храмов , и захватывающий , сладкий аромат , знаменитый тем , что привлекает умы йогов служению Кришне.
Из древесины Туласи делают четки для джапы , на которых преданные повторяют имя Кришны.
Преданные одевают на шею нити с бусинками из Туласи. Ее листья и цветы украшают Божество Кришны в храме и находятся на пище , предлагаемой Ему. Она обрела форму дерева ,
поэтому каждый , даже самый бедный человек может предложить Кришне что-то удивительное.
Мое очарование Туласи Деви началось очень скоро после встречи со Шрилой Прабхупадой в 1967 г.. Я обыскала все индийские магазины в Нью - Йорке , пытаясь найти комплект четок для джапы из Туласи. Один ловкий человек продал мне четки из розового дерева, уверяя что это была Туласи. Когда я показала их Шриле Прабхупаде , он взял их , посмотрел на них испытывающе , затем просто сказал : " Нет , не Туласи ". Но , тем не менее , он начитал на них.
Позже , в 1968г. , когда я убирала в комнате Шрилы Прабхупады , я нашла его четки для джапы из Туласи лежащими возле мешочка на его подушке. Когда я осторожно положила их обратно в мешочек, я была загипнотизирована их гладкой поверхностью и золотым жаром. Это были большие круглые бусины, блестящие от многих лет использования , мистического качества , которое до сих пор отпечаталось в моем уме.
В 1969 г. Шрила Прабхупада отправил меня в Хонолулу открывать храм. Я проводила много времени в научной библиотеке университета Восточно-западного Центра Гавайи. Я нашла много древних текстов Индии, некоторые из них были написаны духовным учителем Шрилы Прабхупады и другими вайшнавскими святыми. И я нашла информацию о Туласи Деви , ее
ботанические названия , ее историю и способы выращивания. Мое желание вырастить Туласи превратилось в наваждение и , так или иначе , я получила семена из Индии.
Первая партия семян не взошла . Я ежедневно поклонялась тонкому зеленому ростку, до тех пор пока болезненно не выяснилось , что это была травинка. Следующая кучка семян оказалась результативной однако , и крошечные в форме сердца сеянцы развернули свои изящные листья в нашем доме в Хонолулу. Это было начало.
Я все еще не знала , почему выращивание Туласи было важным для Шрилы Прабхупады или его миссии. Но когда я позже принесла ему два маленьких растения Туласи в Лос Анджелесе ,
он был в восторге. Он долгое время держал в руке один из маленьких горшочков, пристально глядя на семидюймовые всходы , замечая что это действительно была Шримати Туласи Деви.
Прабхупада говорил и говорил о славе Туласи Деви , и он был в таком радостном настроении ! Слуга Шрилы Прабхупады , Картикея Даса , был изумлен. Позже он сказал мне , что не видел Шрилу Прабхупаду таким веселым и счастливым больше года.
Однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал нам , что Туласи Деви - великая преданная Господа Кришны , и что ее муж , демон , был убит Господом Кришной. Затем Прабхупада остановился и стал задумчив. Моя интуиция подсказывала , что он давал нам настолько много, насколько мы могли понять.
Итак , мое понимание было совсем простым : каким-то образом выращивание Туласи очень- очень удовлетворило Шрилу Прабхупаду. Этого было достаточно. Я продолжала выращивать растения Туласи в больших масштабах. Я написала брошюру " Как выращивать Туласи Деви " , отправила семена и брошюры в каждый храм, и пыталась предложить помощь и совет преданным в их попытках выращивать Туласи.
Позже я натолкнулась на следующий комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады в Шримад Бхагаватам (4.8.55 ) . Там особенно подчеркивается , что листья Туласи очень дороги Верховной Личности Бога и преданные должны особенно заботиться о том , чтобы в каждом храме и центре поклонения были листья Туласи. В западных странах пока мы пропагандировали это движение сознания Кришны , с нами случались великие несчастья , потому что мы не могли найти листья Туласи. Поэтому мы очень благодарны нашей ученице Шримати Говинда Даси , потому что она очень заботилась о том , чтобы вырастить растения Туласи из семян , и она достигла успеха по милости Кришны. Сейчас растения Туласи имеются почти в каждом центре нашего движения ".
Только тогда я действительно узнала о важности выращивания Туласи. Я осознала , что мое первоначальное влечение к Туласи и сильное желание вырастить Туласи , хотя и не было результатом непосредственных наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады , оно передалось Господом из сердца , чтобы доставить удовольствие и помочь Шриле Прабхупаде в его миссии. Я чувствовала себя смиренной и радостной , что даже в своем невежестве мне была дана возможность служить ему таким образом.
Узнавая отношение к Туласи.
В 1965г. Перед тем как Туласи явилась на Западе , Шрила Прабхупада иногда говорил о ней. Я напомнила ему о ней, сказав что в Индии каждый считает растения Туласи священными , и никто не рубит и не искореняет их. " Даже не-хинду, -- сказал он, -- не уничтожат Туласи , чтобы построить дом на том месте , где она растет, они будут искать место , где Туласи не обитает . Когда Бхактивинода Тхакура открыл место рождения Господа Чайтаньи, оно так заросло Туласи , что никто не мог обосноваться там , думая что это святое место. Даже не-хинду считают , что беспокойство Туласи привлечет плохую судьбу ".
Когда Шрила Прабхупада приехал на Гавайи.
В 1971г. он восхищался нашим пышным садом Туласи перед входом в храм. Так как Туласи выросли гораздо больше , чем мы ожидали ( около 7 футов в высоту , и стебель 2 дюйма в диаметре ) , это была проблема. Ветви стали закрывать вход , и люди неизбежно касались ее . Мы сказали об этом Шриле Прабхупаде и попросили разрешения подрезать несколько веток. Он разволновался и воскликнул : " Вы не можете подрезать Туласи, это величайшее оскорбление ! Вы никогда не должны подрезать ее , но вы можете подвязать ветви , закрывающие вход ". Даже после того как ветви были подвязаны , Туласи продолжала расти , и проблема не разрешилась.
Когда мы сказали Шриле Прабхупаде , что люди должны наклоняться , когда проходят через арку из Туласи , он был в восторге. Он улыбался , его глаза сияли , и он сказал : " Это хорошо. Это хорошо , что они должны кланяться Туласи перед тем как зайти в храм Кришны " . 
Когда Шрила Прабхупада приехал в следующий раз , он осторожно прошел через арку из Туласи , стараясь не касаться ее ветвей и листьев. А когда он шел по дороге в храм , которая также была обсажена деревьями Туласи , он сказал своему секретарю , Шьямасундаре : "Не наступай на ее тень ". Таким образом , Шрила Прабхупада проявлял величайшее уважение к Туласи Деви.
В своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада также обращал внимание на возвышенное положение Туласи Деви. Он пишет в комментарии к Шримад Бхагаватам ( 3.16.21 ) :
" Богиня Удачи , Лакшми , иногда завидует листьям Туласи , которые находятся на лотосных стопах Господа , потому что они всегда остаются там и никуда не уходят , в то время как Лакшми , хотя и находится на груди Господа , иногда должна удовлетворять других преданных, которые молят ее о благосклонности. Лакшми иногда должна уходить , чтобы удовлетворить своих многочисленных преданных , но листья Туласи никогда не покидают своего места , и поэтому Господь больше ценит служение Туласи , чем служение Лакшми.
В " Нектаре преданности " Шрила Прабхупада цитирует из " Сканда Пураны " : " Туласи благоприятна во всех отношениях . Просто видеть , дотрагиваться , памятовать , молиться и предлагать ей поклоны, просто слушать о ней или только лишь сажать это дерево , это всегда благоприятно. Любой , кто соприкасается с Туласи вышеупомянутыми способами , вечно живет в мире Вайкунтхи ".
Шрила Прабхупада говорил нам никогда не думать о Туласи , как об обычном растении. Она великая преданная , стоящая перед нами в форме маленького дерева. Она является в этом мире как изящное деревце , чтобы служить Господу и духовно возвышать человеческое общество .
Туласи Деви можно использовать многочисленными способами , чтобы доставить удовольствие Всевышнему Господу , но ни в коем случае не для удовлетворения чувств. 
Предлагать Туласи Деви с какими-то материальными побуждениями : уничтожить чьих-то врагов , избавиться от тревог , приготовить лекарство - это мост , по которому человек входит в области ада.
Туласи Деви пришла на Запад , чтобы дать нам возможность служить ей для нашей же пользы.
Если мы хорошо заботимся о ней , она предоставляет нам любовь к Кришне.
Служа дому Туласи.
В ноябре 1989 г. я встретила " Вринда Кунда Баба " , или Мадхава Даса , знаменитого ученого и вайшнавского святого , великого преданного Шримати Туласи Деви. Он провел годы во Вриндаване , работая по восстановлению и развитию Вринда Кунды , вечного дома Вринда Деви , Туласи Деви в форме девушки-пастушки.
Мадхава Баба обладал обширными знаниями писаний , особенно тех , которые имели отношение к славе Туласи Деви. Неудивительно , я чувствовала прямую связь.
Так как Баба стал старым и больным , он хотел оставить свою работу надежным людям , которые также были преданны Туласи Деви. Каким-то образом , благодаря божественному устройству Господа он скончался в Кришна Баларам Мандире ИСККОН.
Встретив его , я почувствовала сильное стремление помочь ему и начала помощь с медицинских расходов для него. Позже , когда он стал прикован к постели в феврале и марте 1990 г. мы вместе с Видьей Деви Даси, Муралидхара Даса и Мохана Даса помогали обеспечить уход и медицинскую помощь в его последние дни.
В то время я была вдохновлена нарисовать картину Вринда Деви. Баба знал все упоминания Вринда Деви в писаниях , и он заботливо контролировал мельчайшие детали этой картины.
Писания говорят о Туласи Деви , что у нее прекрасный цвет лица , подобный расплавленному золоту , мерцающая золотая лучезарность , и очаровывающая жемчужина в носу. Кроткая улыбка украшает ее губы.
Она носит голубые одежды и украшена жемчугом и цветами. Ее правая рука поднята , благословляя преданных , а в левой руке она держит своего желтого попугая , Дакшу , у которого много попугаев-учеников различных цветов : красного , зеленого , желтого , голубого , белого. Попугаи служат Вринда Деви , разнося послания в различные места во Вриндаване.
Вринда Деви ответственна за игры Радхи и Кришны во Вриндавана лиле. Она решает , какие цветы будут цвести , какие птицы будут петь, какие песни будут петь , какие ветры будут дуть, какая пища будет предлагаться , в какие игры будут играть , и на каких музыкальных инструментах будут играть.
Господь Кришна и Шримати Радхарани дали Вринда Деви роль царицы Вриндавана. Вринда Деви подобна главному директору или хореографу Вриндавана лилы , а ее попугаи -- это ее служба связи. Она всегда остается во Вриндаване , поглощенная в любовь Радхи и Кришны.
Ее великое стремление - искусно устраивать их встречи , и делая это она чувствует величайшую радость.
Когда картина была закончена , я ежедневно выставляла ее перед Баба , и он воспевал свои молитвы Вринда Деви , Божеству , которому он поклонялся. Часто , когда видел ее , он плакал.
Однажды он посмотрел на меня и очень смиренно сказал : " Спасибо , Матаджи , Вы очень
точно нарисовали Вринда Деви ". 
Я сказала ему : " Баба , из-за того что Вы сейчас не можете пойти и увидеть Ваше любимое Божество , Вринда Деви устроила так , чтобы прийти увидеть Вас ".
Мы настаивали , чтобы Баба рассказал нам историю своей жизни , чтобы мы могли записать ее для дальнейшей публикации. Он отказывался. " Нет , Матаджи , я не хочу имени и славы ". Мы упорствовали , умоляя и говоря , что это будет необходимой частью дальнейшего развития Вринда Кунды. Мы приводили в оправдание , что имя и слава придут после того , как он оставит этот мир. В конечном итоге он согласился , для служения Вринда Деви , и мы стали записывать историю его жизни и развития Вринда Кунды .
Шрила Прабхупада говорил нам , что Вриндавана назван именем Вринда Деви. Это значит 
" лес Туласи ".

Баба объяснял : " Эта Вриндавана Дхама принадлежит Шри Кришне. Это сияющий драгоценный камень среди всех Вайкунтх , и Шримати Радхарани , дочь царя Вришабхану ,
назначила Вринда Деви управляющим монархом Вриндавана , богатой и благоприятной обители Кришны.

Каждый день Баба рассказывал нам о славе Вринда Деви , как она описывается в " Сканда Пуране " , в " Брахма-вайварта Пуране " , в " Падма Пуране ", " Гаруда Пуране ", " Нарада Пуране " и других ведических текстах. Он внимательно перевел Вриндадевиаштаку Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура и рассказал нам о милости Господа Чайтаньи. Мы узнали , что Господь нес перед собой Туласи впереди Его группы санкиртаны. 
В течение этого времени я посетила Вринда Кунд. Это маленький простой храм и прелестный пруд , обсаженный деревьями Туласи. Атмосфера была переполнена удивительным духовным содержанием.

Я тихо сидела и воспевала и размышляла возле Туласи Деви. В своем уме я мельком увидела прекрасный дворец с извитыми хрустальными лестницами и мерцающими украшениями.
Я удивилась , и когда увидела Баба , то спросила его об этом. Он начал описывать подобный дворец многочисленными цитатами из писаний. Я была ошеломлена.
Сверхъестественным образом , возможно, только по предназначению Кришны , этот пожилой святой , который родился в высокопоставленной брахманической семье и который провел всю свою жизнь как садху , сейчас заботился о маленькой группе американских и европейских учеников Шрилы Прабхупады .
Быть свидетелем его любви и преданности Вринда Деви было величайшим даром для нас. Это было так , будто Шрила Прабхупада устроил нам возможность получить дальнейшие наставления и возможность служить Шримати Туласи Деви , послав к нам Баба.
Уход божественной души.
Уход Баба был исполнен славы. Это было рано утром , сразу после мангала-арати 27 марта 1990 г. Видья и я были в храме , делая гирлянды из Туласи , когда вбежала медсестра Баба и сказала нам прийти как можно быстрее. По пути в его комнату я захватила картину с изображением Вринда Деви , чтобы дать ему.
Когда я зашла в комнату , то была немного потрясена нависшим присутствием неминуемой смерти. Смерть -- это могущественная , вынуждающая сила , которую трудно описать , даже почти осязаемая.
Я поднесла картину Баба , чтобы он мог видеть , и сказала : " Вринда Деви пришла ". Он сосредоточился на прекрасной форме Вринда Деви и попытался произнести ей свои молитвы на Санскрите. Его последние слышимые слова были : " Кришна ! Кришна! ". Мы сели возле его кровати и повторяли Харе Кришна на четках. Приехал Динабандху Даса и начал играть на гармонии и петь. Это был тихий , мягкий киртан , проникновенно сладостный и мелодичный. Вся комната наполнилась золотым заревом. Глаза Баба были сосредоточены на Вринда Деви Прекрасная улыбка была на его губах. Его дыхание стало затрудненным. И с каждым вздохом его экстаз увеличивался. Его лицо излучало замечательное сияние. Тогда он ушел. Это был момент невероятного благоговения и экстаза ! Мы видели уход божественной души в царство Голоки , и мы плакали от радости.
Уход Баба оставил неизгладимое впечатление в моей памяти. Я видела энергию смерти в действии : вынуждающая , безжалостная , надвигающаяся как бульдозер , выталкивающая душу из тела. Она была жестокой и решающей , пугающей и подавляюще реальной. Это была суть и внутреннее значение времени. Я ощутила вкус божественных слов Гиты : " Я прихожу как смерть ". 
Затем я увидела отношение преданного к смерти : полная предача лотосным стопам Господа с чистой любовью и доверием. И я была свидетелем божественной защиты Господом Его преданного. То , что может быть ужасным и страшным для других, для Баба было радостным воссоединением с его возлюбленным Господом Кришной , который пришел и заполнил комнату , чтобы вечно служить Вринде в ее доме во Вринда Кунде.
Деятельность Баба во Вринда Кунде осталась незавершенной. Я верю , что это было его даром нам , поколению учеников Шрилы Прабхупады.
Благодаря попыткам Шрилы Прабхупады распространить славу Туласи Деви по всему миру , Вринда Деви склонила Баба Мадхава Даса выбрать ИСККОН для продолжения служения ей во Вринда Кунде. 
Наша небольшая группа, тех , кто заботился о Баба , мы все чувствуем глубокую доверенность продолжать его работу во Вринда Кунде . По милости Кришны ежедневное поклонение Вринда Деви до сих пор проводится. Мы пообещали Баба , что вокруг Вринда Кунды будет построен забор и будут сделаны другие усовершенствования.
Благодаря этой работе наша духовная сила будет увеличиваться , и наше понимание кришна бхакти станет зрелым. Это величайшее духовное достоинство , которое накапливается от любви к святым местам. А из всех святых мест Вринда Кунда -- одно из наиболее благоприятных .
Говинда даси стала ученицей Шрилы Прабхупады в 1967 г. в Сан Франциско. Сейчас она живет на Гавайи . Мы выражаем благодарность матаджи Манджари Деви Даси , также ученице Шрилы Прабхупады , за то что она помогла сформировать эту статью."


Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Sergeev

Харе Кришна, Ямуначарья прабху!
Спасибо большое за такой развернутый ответ. Идея служения Туласи Деви понятна и разумна, но все-таки для меня пока остается не понятной необходимость ношения кантхи-мала. Зачем бояться "_дурных снов, происшествий, нападении с оружием и слуг Ямараджи_", если преданный по-настоящему предается Кришне и осознает, что чтобы не случилось на все есть причина и воля Кришны?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Sergeev!

Бхагавад-Гита, глава 12:

ТЕКСТ 14
Тот, кто никому не завидует и дружелюбно относится ко всем живым существам, кто избавился от собственнического инстинкта и ложного эго, кто остается невозмутимым в радости и в горе, кто терпелив и всегда удовлетворен, кто, обуздав чувства и сосредоточив на Мне свой ум и разум, с решимостью отдает себя преданному служению, - такой человек очень дорог Мне.

Фрагменты комментария: «Возвращаясь к описанию чистого преданного служения, Господь в этих двух стихах перечисляет духовные качества чистого преданного. Такой преданный при любых обстоятельствах остается спокойным и невозмутимым. Он никому не завидует и ни к кому не питает вражды. Вместо того чтобы отвечать враждебностью на враждебность, преданный думает: «Этот человек враждует со мной в наказание за мои прошлые грехи. Поэтому лучше безропотно сносить причиняемые им страдания». В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.14.8) сказано: тат те 'нукампам сусамикшамано бхунджана эватма-критам випакам. Попадая в беду или сталкиваясь с трудностями, преданный видит в них милость Господа. «В наказание за прошлые грехи, - думает он, - я должен был бы страдать гораздо сильнее, чем страдаю сейчас. Только по милости Верховного Господа я не получил заслуженного наказания в полной мере. Милостью Верховной Личности Бога мне досталась лишь малая толика страданий». Поэтому преданный всегда остается спокойным и невозмутимым и терпеливо сносит любые страдания. Преданный также неизменно добр ко всем живым существам, даже к своим врагам. Нирмама: он не придает особого значения телесным страданиям, ибо прекрасно знает, что не является телом. Поскольку преданный не отождествляет себя с материальным телом, у него нет ложного эго и он одинаково спокойно относится к счастью и горю. Он терпелив и довольствуется тем, что приходит к нему по милости Верховного Господа. 
…
…
Разумеется, редко кому удается достичь столь высокого уровня преданного служения, но каждый может подняться на эту ступень, если будет выполнять правила преданного служения. Более того, Господь говорит, что такой преданный очень дорог Ему, ибо Господь неизменно доволен всем, что тот делает в полном сознании Кришны.»

ТЕКСТ 15
Тот, кто никому не причиняет беспокойств и сам всегда остается спокойным, кто невозмутим и в радости, и в горе, кто не ведает страха и тревог, - очень дорог Мне.
Фрагмент комментария: «Вместе с тем, когда его самого пытаются потревожить, он остается невозмутимым. Спокойствию в любых, даже самых трудных ситуациях он научился по милости Господа. Поскольку преданный всегда погружен в сознание Кришны и занят преданным служением, внешние материальные обстоятельства не могут вывести его из равновесия.» 

ТЕКСТ 16
Преданный, не зависящий от внешних обстоятельств, чистый, умелый, безмятежный, ничем не обремененный и не стремящийся к результатам своего труда, очень дорог Мне.

Фрагмент комментария:  «Он никогда не чувствует боли, ибо не отождествляет себя с телом. Он знает, что тело - это всего лишь внешняя оболочка, и не страдает, когда тело испытывает боль.»

ТЕКСТ 17
Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чем не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне.

ТЕКСТЫ 18 - 19
Тот, кто одинаково взирает на друзей и врагов, кто одинаково встречает почет и бесчестье, холод и жару, счастье и страдания, славу и позор, кто никогда не соприкасается с тем, что оскверняет, всегда хранит молчание и всем доволен, кто не беспокоится о пристанище, кто непоколебимо утвердился в знании и преданно служит Мне, - тот очень дорог Мне.

Фрагмент комментария: «В жизни нас то хвалят, то поносят; такова природа людской молвы. Но преданный всегда остается безучастным к иллюзорной славе и позору, счастью и страданиям.» 

Давайте зададимся вопросом: описание преданного какого уровня приводится в данных стихах Бхагавад-Гиты? Уттама-адхикари. Преданного, не имеющего ложного эго, и вообще не испытывающего страданий в моменты, когда физическое тело испытывает боль.

Преданный второго класса уже не свободен от материальной двойственности, поскольку у него есть определенные остаточные материальные желания. Описание мадхьяма-адхикари из Джайва-Дхармы Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура:

«Выслушав эти слова, посетитель из Барагачи спросил: «Могу ли я задать тебе еще один вопрос?»
Хари дас Бабаджи ответил: «Как тебе будет угодно».
Тогда юный Нитьянанда дас спросил: «Святой бабаджи, а к какой категории вайшнавов отношусь я? Являюсь ли я пока лишь вайшнавом-неофитом, или же я достоин называться вайшнавом среднего уровня? Знаю лишь, что я уж точно не возвышенный вайшнав».
Святой Хари дас Бабаджи улыбнулся и ответил: «Может ли человек, называющий себя Нитьянандой дасом, не быть возвышенным вайшнавом? Господь Нитьянанда очень милостив. Даже если Ему наносят побои, Он отвечает на них любовью. Какими словами можно восхвалить человека, который воспевает имя Господа Нитьянанды и считает себя Его слугой?»
Нитьянанда дас промолвил: «И все же, уважаемый бабаджи, я хотел бы знать истину о своем положении».
Хари дас Бабаджи сказал: «Сын мой, расскажи мне о себе. Если Господь Нитьянанда просветлит меня, я тебе отвечу».
Нитьянанда дас рассказал такую историю: «Родился я в маленькой деревне на берегу Падмавати, в бедной и незнатной семье. Женился в юном возрасте. Порокам я не научился ни в детстве, ни в юности. Когда жена умерла, мне в голову стали приходить мысли об отречении. В Барагачи я часто встречал вайшнавов, отрекшихся от семейной жизни. Все относились к ним с уважением. Стремясь к почтению со стороны окружающих, побуждаемый ложным чувством отречения, возникшим после смерти жены, я надел одеяния отреченного вайшнава. Через какое-то время мой ум стал беспокоить меня. У меня был друг-вайшнав, очень славный человек. Теперь он живет во Врадже. Он давал мне хорошие советы, защищал меня и хранил чистоту моего ума. Теперь мой ум уже не стремится сбиться с верного пути. Мне нравится воспевать святые имена Господа. Я понимаю, что Верховная Личность Бога и Его святое имя — едины и полностью духовны. Согласно указаниям писаний, я соблюдаю экадаши и поливаю туласи. Если вайшнавы собираются, чтобы петь святые имена, я пою вместе с ними. Я с радостью пью нектарную воду, омывавшую стопы вайшнавов. Читаю „Шри Чайтанья-мангалу“. Не жажду роскошной пищи и не наряжаюсь в роскошные одежды. Не люблю слушать сплетни. Видя вайшнавов, исполненных экстатической любви, я испытываю духовный экстаз и катаюсь в пыли, которой коснулись их стопы. Но несмотря на все это, в какой-то степени я все еще стремлюсь к славе. Теперь скажите мне: к какому классу вайшнавов я отношусь? Как мне следует вести себя?»
Мягко улыбаясь, Хари дас Бабаджи обратился к Вайшнава дасу: «Как ты считаешь, к какому классу относится Нитьянанда дас?»
Вайшнава дас ответил: «Судя по тому, что я услышал, он уже переступил уровень неофита и стал преданным среднего уровня».
Хари дас согласился: «И я тоже так думаю».

Из приведенного примера  мы видим, что даже мадхьяма-адхикари может сохранить в определенной степени материальные привязанности (например, стремление к славе).

Мадхьяма-адхикари – это уровень, достигнув которого можно принимать учеников: «Разумный человек, который может контролировать речь, гнев, желания языка, желудка и гениталий, квалифицирован принимать учеников по всему миру» («Шри Упадешамрита», 1). Мы сами относимся к начинающим преданным, каништха-адхикари.

Итак, поскольку преданный (кроме уттама-адхикари) в реальности не свободен от материальной двойственности, постольку ему нужны благословления, защищающие от дурных снов, происшествий, нападений с оружием и т.п.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

